# dissapointing



## Battou (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## LaFoto (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh no ale: ... three weeks? It is only 3 days even here in the country!


----------



## Battou (Jan 29, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Oh no ale: ... three weeks? It is only 3 days even here in the country!



Yup, thus is one of my major complaints (amung a few others) about Qualex, This interferes with with my ability to partisipate in timed events such as the challenge themes and monthly contests.

This shot also shows that Rite Aid is growing tired of them as well.

I mean I can side step poor quality and damaged prints, but when it takes two to three weeks to get my film back I have a coniption fit.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 29, 2008)

Well seem you will have to use the in store mini-lab service for more money or go digital


----------



## just x joey (Jan 29, 2008)

goto a diffrent store?


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 29, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> Well seem you will have to use the in store mini-lab service for more money or go digital





just x joey said:


> goto a diffrent store?




another option.........buy an etch-a-sketch  :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou (Jan 29, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> Well seem you will have to use the in store mini-lab service for more money or go digital



In store mini lab is actually cheaper but the negs fade quickly, and I can not have that happening.



just x joey said:


> goto a diffrent store?



Won't work, Qualex does all the local stores, I'll have the same issues.

In fact they made an error about a month ago I happened to catch when a CVS envelope got delivered to Rite Aid, it was semi humorous, if I was not so pissed with them I would have lol'd but....


----------



## Helen B (Jan 29, 2008)

Have you thought about doing your own?

Best,
Helen


----------



## Battou (Jan 29, 2008)

Helen B said:


> Have you thought about doing your own?
> 
> Best,
> Helen



Yes, but I lack the facilities at the moment, as well as color experiance. I recon it won't be too different from BW but the equipment and space are needed before I can worry about that, and my income barely gets me film and lenses as it is.


----------

